# Balboa ambulance in San Diego raided by FBI in criminal investagtion



## exodus (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.kusi.com/story/24012944/el-cajon-business-raided



No details on the actual crimes yet though...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ouch. Probably good ole Medicare fraud.


----------



## exodus (Nov 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ouch. Probably good ole Medicare fraud.



They got in trouble when I worked down there for withholding wages as well.


----------



## dC0m (Nov 19, 2013)

Hah! I want to read the full details. I have a few buddies that works/worked at Balboa.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder if they'd ask our TEMS team to provide medical cover on a raid on our headquarters??? Hmm....

That can't be good.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> I wonder if they'd ask our TEMS team to provide medical cover on a raid on our headquarters??? Hmm....
> 
> That can't be good.



I highly doubt it was a tactical raid.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I highly doubt it was a tactical raid.



Sorry, poor attempt at a joke.

Our TEMS team covers any federal agency that comes in to do warrant services. The DEA "tac" team here is like 3 guys in plate carriers hah. Tactical is used loosely. 

They also are generally assigned to protection details for dignitaries that visit the area.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2013)

dC0m said:


> Hah! I want to read the full details. I have a few buddies that works/worked at Balboa.



I'm wondering if the local ambulance companies will see an influx of calls being turned to them since Balboa Ambulance is currently under investigation.


----------



## dC0m (Nov 20, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm wondering if the local ambulance companies will see an influx of calls being turned to them since Balboa Ambulance is currently under investigation.



On my way to school, I saw an AmeriCare rig going to UCSD (I usually never see them..).. So maybe.. :rofl:


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Balboa ambulancein San Diego raided by FBI in criminal investagtion*



dC0m said:


> On my way to school, I saw an AmeriCare rig going to UCSD (I usually never see them..).. So maybe.. :rofl:



:rofl:

I often wonder why I see them running Code 3 through San Diego. As I've said before, I'm not even sure what contracts they hold in SD County aside from some of the local skilled nursing facilities.


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 21, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I often wonder why I see them running Code 3 through San Diego. As I've said before, I'm not even sure what contracts they hold in SD County aside from some of the local skilled nursing facilities.




quoted from their website....

"Fire Response/911 Transportation Provider

Through an agreement with the San Pasqual Fire District we provide primary 9-1-1 Ambulance Transport Services for San Pasqual Fire.  Under contract with the County of San Diego we are also a Primary 9-1-1 BLS provider for the I-5 Corridor in the Camp Pendleton FIre. Additional fire agencies utilize our service within the county as needed.  AmeriCare ensures that resources are available in order to quickly respond to such 911 requests and ensures that the highest priority is given to the fire agencies.  Most of our current EMTs are trained under the Fire Department ICS structure to a minimum level of ICS-100.  Supervisors and Managers are given additional training of ICS-200 & ICS-300 as they progress up the company chain of command"


----------



## exodus (Nov 21, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> quoted from their website....
> 
> "Fire Response/911 Transportation Provider
> 
> Through an agreement with the San Pasqual Fire District we provide primary 9-1-1 Ambulance Transport Services for San Pasqual Fire.  Under contract with the County of San Diego we are also a Primary 9-1-1 BLS provider for the I-5 Corridor in the Camp Pendleton FIre. Additional fire agencies utilize our service within the county as needed.  AmeriCare ensures that resources are available in order to quickly respond to such 911 requests and ensures that the highest priority is given to the fire agencies.  Most of our current EMTs are trained under the Fire Department ICS structure to a minimum level of ICS-100.  Supervisors and Managers are given additional training of ICS-200 & ICS-300 as they progress up the company chain of command"



I think he was talking about balblowa.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Balboa ambulancein San Diego raided by FBI in criminal investagtion*

I was actually inquiring about AmeriCare as I know of some of the facilities that Balboa services.


----------



## krave (Dec 12, 2013)

Any new info or updates on the FBI raid of Balboa?


----------



## dC0m (Dec 13, 2013)

krave said:


> Any new info or updates on the FBI raid of Balboa?



I bet you Balboa Ambulance themselves are still scratching their heads as to what they did wrong. 

No updates so far.. not public at least..


----------



## Sandog (Dec 14, 2013)

Just last week I took my dog to Balboa park for a walk and saw a Balboa Ambulance parked nearby, so I would say they are still operating.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sandog said:


> Just last week I took my dog to Balboa park for a walk and saw a Balboa Ambulance parked nearby, so I would say they are still operating.



Aye, they never shut down. I still have some friends that work there, they report that their call volume has decreased quite a bit. Other than that it's business as usual


----------

